
U.S. And China Seek Arms Deal for Cyberspace - digital55
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/09/20/world/asia/us-and-china-seek-arms-deal-for-cyberspace.html?hp&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&module=second-column-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news&_r=0
======
mtgx
Obama is a "compromise guy", so I wonder what he gave for the Chinese to
accept this. Maybe he said he won't fight China on requiring US tech companies
to implement backdoors? (which is actually something he may want, because
first China requires them to do it, the companies build the tools for that,
and then the US gov comes along and tells them to just "enable" those tools
for US too).

